
Coronavirus Man Made According to Discoverer of HIV - oli5679
https://www.gilmorehealth.com/chinese-coronavirus-is-a-man-made-virus-according-to-luc-montagnier-the-man-who-discovered-hiv/
======
sudoaza
> HIV RNA fragments are believed to have been found in the SARS-CoV-2 genome.

Several strains of covid-19 have been sequenced, if this is so it should be
easily proved by publishing which is this fragment and proving that this
fragments doesn't occur in wild strains.

Researching a bit more about this guy doesn't add much credibility, if you
filter by date before this year you will see things about him defending ideas
like homeopathy, water memory and how DNA transmit information to water via
electromagnetism. Time will say.

~~~
pedalpete
I think I could have told you that before reading the article (which I didn't
read), but thanks for taking the time to actually vet it and comment.

~~~
sudoaza
You lost nothing, he even proposes curing it with "waves" that i assume based
on the other weird stuff is EM waves "Luc Montagnier added that with the help
of interfering waves, we could eliminate these sequences and as a result stop
the pandemic."

~~~
paypalcust83
Judging from the magical thinking, Montagnier seems to have developed
psychiatric issues and so is no longer a trustworthy authority. It seems cruel
and dishonest for news hacks to exploit this ill man to feed a racist
conspiracy theory.

------
msapaydin
Essentially, the scientists found that yes, there are some additions in the
nCoV coronavirus originating in Wuhan that other coronaviruses don’t have,
which are similar to pieces of sequence found in HIV. But, the kicker here is
that these pieces of genetic code are also found in countless other viruses
and there’s no reason to believe they specifically came from HIV, at all. "
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/victoriaforster/2020/02/02/no-c...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/victoriaforster/2020/02/02/no-
coronavirus-was-not-bioengineered-to-put-pieces-of-hiv-in-it/#480753f656cb)

~~~
msapaydin
There is also London bombing map in second world war which many people claimed
was methodical but was later found to be random. e.g.
[https://images.app.goo.gl/mdQEVE9gfQAsLHn66](https://images.app.goo.gl/mdQEVE9gfQAsLHn66)

